# Как выучить это место??? что бы пальцы сами фигачили с легкостью??? (49 страница)



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29 Ноя 2014)

Как выучить это место? что бы пальцы сами фигачили с легкостью? (49 страница)


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2014)

В русских сказках есть скатерть-самобранка, сапоги-скороходы, меч-кладенец. Может и баян-самоигрец где-то завалялся? 

Пальцы сами что-либо делают только в том случае, если их долго и упорно приучали делать именно это. У них своих мозгов нет.


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29 Ноя 2014)

vev (29.11.2014, 21:17) писал:


> В русских сказках есть скатерть-самобранка, сапоги-скороходы, меч-кладенец. Может и баян-самоигрец где-то завалялся?
> 
> Пальцы сами что-либо делают только в том случае, если их долго и упорно приучали делать именно это. У них своих мозгов нет.


Ну я че сказал? Я же спросил КАК ИХ БЛИН ПРИУЧИТЬ?


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 21:18) писал:


> vev (29.11.2014, 21:17) писал:
> 
> 
> > В русских сказках есть скатерть-самобранка, сапоги-скороходы, меч-кладенец. Может и баян-самоигрец где-то завалялся?
> ...


Ну кто Вам скажет КАК можно приучить именно в Вашем случае? Прям, как дети!
Каждый человек уникален и у каждого человека преобладают те или иные виды памяти. Найдите свой, если Вы о запоминании. Ну а если про то, что пальцы не становятся, то это относится к развитию техники. 
Развитию техники способствуют в том числе и упражнения на развитие гибкости. Наберите в youtube "Finger fitness". Посмотрите. Може поможет.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (29 Ноя 2014)

Прям как в анекдоте:
Подходит профессор к занимающемся баянисту и спрашивает:
-Зачем ты рубишь?
-Так написано: "rubato"
-А если бы написали: "perdendo"?
Если Вы хотите чтобы пальцы фигачили - просто фигачьте ими))

А если серьезно, то попробуйте помыслить позициями. Поиграйте на легато так, чтобы каждый звук плавно переходил в другой. Форшлагами, сначала от доли к доле (с остановками), потом от первой к третьей, и в конце от первой к первой. Чтобы ощутить точки опоры. Приведите в один стабильный темп, потом от него и пляшите. Пропойте, продирижируйте)) И спляшите (если сильно захочется).

А может быть и так, что у Вас банально неправильная посадка за инструментом или постановка аппарата. Или зажим какой-нибудь, где-нибудь. Или Вы просто бездумно гоняете туда-сюда нотный текст. Или просто не понимаете логики вариации. Или у Вас навыка не хватает. Или памяти. Или... Или. .. и так до бесконечности))

Все настолько индивидуально)) А за ноты большое спасибо.


----------



## Dmvlad (30 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 15:20) писал:


> Как выучить это место? что бы пальцы сами фигачили с легкостью?


Вопрос из области научной фантастики:
Тоже вот думаю, как бы попасть в экспедицию на Марс? Желательно с баяном, там гравитация поменьше , глядишь буду играть как бог


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (30.11.2014, 10:39) писал:


> Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 15:20) писал:
> 
> 
> > Как выучить это место? что бы пальцы сами фигачили с легкостью?
> ...


Там и на "Левше" можно будет стоя играть


----------



## sedovmika (30 Ноя 2014)

Чтобы попадать точно ножом в цель, надо перед этим выполнить около 10 000 тренировочных бросков в мишень. Аналогично, что бы "фигачить" на автомате надо не выпускать из рук баян и играть подолгу каждый день, показываясь хотя бы раз в неделю педагогу. Другого пути, увы, нет...


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2014)

*Ahmetnabiev Rafil*, а для чего Вам обязательно нужно фигачить это место? Не лучше ли научиться такими вариациями "поливать"?


----------



## Belyi86 (30 Ноя 2014)

Попробуйте разной аппликатурой , используйте все 5 рядов,ну и конечно упражнения и гаммы разной аппликатурой(позиционная , традиционная).Удачи!


----------

